# Frisco's Finest 14th Annual Toy Drive



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Come enjoy the day even if you don't have a car! Do something nice and donate a toy or two for the kids in need. All proceeds will go to the SF Toy Program!

All cars are welcomed! Lowriders, Hot Rods, Rad Rods, Euros and Harley or Street Bikes! Bring and unwrapped toy and win a Raffle Ticket! Showtime 11 am to 4 PM

New location this year
Bonanza Restaurant
16 Toland Ave. San Francisco, CA 94124

AWARDS ARE "PEOPLE'S CHOICE"










Frisco's Finest Car and Bike Club always appreciates everyone's support.

Peace


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: PADRINOS IS THERE HOMIES AY NOS VEMOS.....:wave:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

good place to hold this event! Is the street going to be blocked off?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

lupe said:


> :thumbsup: PADRINOS IS THERE HOMIES AY NOS VEMOS.....:wave:


Always appreciate the support. Look forward seeing those bad rides and cool peeps.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

ciscosfc said:


> good place to hold this event! Is the street going to be blocked off?


As it stands now, no, but you never know.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

dropped81 said:


> ILL BE THERE


That's the spirit!:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

IT'LL BE HERE BY THE TIME YOU KNOW IT HOPE THE WEATHER IS GOOD LIKE LAST YEAR........:thumbsup:YUP WE'LL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE.............


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC will be there Homie's:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

lupe said:


> IT'LL BE HERE BY THE TIME YOU KNOW IT HOPE THE WEATHER IS GOOD LIKE LAST YEAR........:thumbsup:YUP WE'LL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE.............


Look forward to it...........:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

espy 66 said:


> Lowrider Style CC will be there Homie's:thumbsup::biggrin:


Orale!!!..........bring those rides out!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

seenone said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:see you there Impalas santa cruz co will be there 2 support:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN ARE RIDERS IF IT DONT RAIN AND IF IT DO IL BE THERE IN MY UNDER TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A ROUGE CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME KEEP THIS ON THE FIRST PAGE FROM ONE RIDER TO THE NEXT LMAO :nicoderm::dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

CAN SOMEBODY ELSE HELP ME KEEP THIS SITE ON THE FIRST PAGE FROM ONE RIDER TO ANOTHER :nicoderm: WELL :dunno: TELL MY BOY YO THAT SMILEY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND TONE LOC AND THE REST OF THE CREW COMING TO KICK IT WITH YOU FELLOWS uffin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT! For the homies! If I'm here ill be there


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

1963-ismael said:


> :thumbsup:see you there Impalas santa cruz co will be there 2 support:thumbsup:


Look forward seeing those bad Impalas!!!!.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN ARE RIDERS IF IT DONT RAIN AND IF IT DO IL BE THERE IN MY UNDER TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS uffin:


We appreciate the LOVE Lay M Low always show us........see you homies out there!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> CAN SOMEBODY ELSE HELP ME KEEP THIS SITE ON THE FIRST PAGE FROM ONE RIDER TO ANOTHER :nicoderm: WELL :dunno: TELL MY BOY YO THAT SMILEY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND TONE LOC AND THE REST OF THE CREW COMING TO KICK IT WITH YOU FELLOWS uffin:


Hope you can make it Loco!!!!........


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

*We invite all riders to join us for a cruise around the city and end up at fishermans wharf as soon as the toy drive is over.
Hope to see many of you out there.*


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

picked up a lot of good stuff for the raffle tomorrow at our toy drive


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

66ragtop said:


> picked up a lot of good stuff for the raffle tomorrow at our toy drive


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Luxurious will be there


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> Luxurious will be there


:yes:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ALRITE ITS TIME TO PUT THOSE PICS UP BUT I GUEST YOU GUYS ARE STILL AT THE WHARF WELL RIDERS DO THE DAM THING LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER AND THE STOCKTON CHAPTER AND THE SAC CHAPTER WE ALL MADE IT IN SAFE FRISCO FINEST WE HAD A DAM GOOD TIME LIKE WE ALL WAYS DO WHEN HIT YOU GUYS FUNCTION SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR PICNIC ONE LOVE FROM [SMILEY SMOOTH] uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

DUMP THE SMOOTH THAT UR NOT:roflmao:hno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

On behalf of Frisco's Finest, I would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders that made this even possible. We had so many people out there and at the very end, the kids made out extremely well. Much love was shown and many clean rides represented. Congratulations to all who made it out.

*Golden State Rods
Good Times
San Pancho
Chicano Legacy
Custom Fantasies
Wanted
Laf-A-Lots
Impalas
Bay Area Cobra Club
Pachuco
Padrinos
Good Times
Fo Fifteen
Excandalow
Inspirations
Luxurious
Lay-M-Low
415 Choppers
Lowrider Style
Low Creations
Norcal Ridahz
Lifes Finest
Streetlow Magazine
Sangre Latina
USO
Nuestro Estillo
West Coast Customs
Nova Boyz
Carnales Custom
Solo Riders
Ray Anne and Paul from the Bonanza Restaurant

*Forgive me if I missed any clubs, please let me know if I did and I will amend the line up.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I'll post up the rest tomorrow...........I am hella tired.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

nice pics frank


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pictures, like i was there.. dam work on saturdays..missed it..


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Hustler on the go said:


> great pictures, like i was there.. dam work on saturdays..missed it..


Missed you out there but where would we be without a job. No worries brother, glad you enjoyed the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

66ragtop said:


> Missed you out there but where would we be without a job. No worries brother, glad you enjoyed the pics.:thumbsup:


very true, no money for the Low Lows.. But the brother Dale from Goodtimes out there to support for a great cause..:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

66ragtop said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*On behalf of Luxurious C.C. Thanks for the hospitality. Here's some pictures i took.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I LIKE THAT PIC YOU TOOK RICHIE RICH WHEN LAY M LOW WON THAT TROPHY ROUGE :wave:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

It was good to see all the gente up in Frisco again Keep up the good work Frisco Finest:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

Another great turnout!!! We had a great time and can't wait till next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT.... WISH I WOULD OF BEEN THERE! LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *On behalf of Luxurious C.C. Thanks for the hospitality. Here's some pictures i took.*


Thanks again Ritchie Ritch and Luxurious for supporting a great cause. We look forward to the next events. Also thanks for sharing your vid and photos.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *On behalf of Luxurious C.C. Thanks for the hospitality. Here's some pictures i took.*


Great Shots


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> It was good to see all the gente up in Frisco again Keep up the good work Frisco Finest:


Thanks for representing Benny. Car looking sweet as always. I'll be there to support your event in December. One LOVE!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

GUS 650 said:


> TTT.... WISH I WOULD OF BEEN THERE! LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT


A la proxima.......:boink:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

seenone said:


> Another great turnout!!! We had a great time and can't wait till next year! :thumbsup:


We always appreciate the support. Thanks for coming through!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

66ragtop said:


> Thanks for representing Benny. Car looking sweet as always. I'll be there to support your event in December. One LOVE!


Hay Vamos Gracias, Hollywood if you come down to the Sangre Latina Toy Drive first round is on us with a toy and must be 21 and over and until Cag runs out at the Sports Bar: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> Hay Vamos Gracias, Hollywood if you come down to the Sangre Latina Toy Drive first round is on us with a toy and must be 21 and over and until Cag runs out at the Sports Bar: :thumbsup:


Orale.......much appreciated! See you there


----------

